# Dramatic Music



## richard_durand (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello there,

I have been a big fan of many different kinds of classical music for years. It is what has encouraged me to become a composer myself.

The type of music I compose is dramatic, sorrowful, and tragic. Some of my influences are composers such as Hans Zimmer and John Williams. I began composing music shortly after hearing the king arthur soundtrack.

My first song ever composed was, "Save Tara." It started out as a simple minute and a half essemble, but it is now the heart to all my music. It consists of a main theme and five movements. The length is nearly 40 minutes long.

http://www.save-tara.com/downloads/tdw/Save Tara - Main Theme.mp3

About a year later after composing the first version to Save Tara I completed my next main song, The Dramatic War. The song is an extremely moving track. I based it on the Holocaust.

If you would like to hear a few samples of my music check out my website at:

www.save-tara.com

I have demo clips in the alums section.

or

If you have facebook, you can go to my group, The Dramatic War, and go to my profile for more samples of my songs.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9659619734


----------

